# Dirac Looks to Improve Mobile and Virtual Audio Experiences with Two New Technologies



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The world of virtual reality and mobile audio is primed to sound better and more life-like as Dirac Research has announced it will unveil two new audio solutions at Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2017, which is taking place February 27 through March 2 in Barcelona. According to the company, these reveals deliver on a promise to bring “premium audio experiences” to owners of headphones and mobile audio devices yearning for more realistic virtual reality and mobile home theater solutions. 

Erick Rudolphi (General Manager, Mobile for Dirac) says “"With these introductions, we have taken a big step towards our goal of democratizing the high-fidelity listening experience from one that could previously only be experienced through expensive speakers and home theatre surround sound systems to one that can be experienced anywhere, while on-the-go, through mobile devices or headphones."

Dirac is calling one solution “Dirac VR.” This particular technology was made available for demo earlier this year in Las Vegas during CES 2017. It’s a headphone-based 3D audio package that uses proprietary patent-pending head-related transfer function (HRTF) technology, a 3D reverberation engine, and head-tracking capabilities to create a real-world listening experience paired with visual virtual reality equipment. According to Dirac, show participants will have a chance to take Dirac VR headphone-based surround sound system for a test drive on the MWC show floor. Users will experience “precisely localized” sound that will remain appropriately fixed in space as their heads turn in various directions. 








 

Dirac Panorama Sound, a second-gen technology, is Dirac’s other show reveal. This package enables small speakers incorporated in devices such as smartphones, tablets, soundbars, and Bluetooth speakers to sound large and immersive. It allows users to experience extra wide soundstages, better bass extension, higher output levels, and enhanced clarity. It also allows manufacturers more flexibility when designing devices with small speakers.

"In the same way that VR headsets trick your mind into believing that your body is elsewhere, these Dirac mobile solutions produce the same transportative effect, only through audio rather than visuals," concluded Rudolphi. "Dirac VR and Dirac Panorama Sound represent the future of both mobile audio and on-the-go entertainment, and we're thrilled to demonstrate just that at MWC 2017!"

Dirac is no stranger to solutions that enhance mobile audio experiences. Companies such as HTS sponsor OPPO and mobile manufacturers Huawei and Xiaomi currently utilize Dirac. In addition, recognizable brand names such as Harmon, Pioneer, BMW, Datasat, Rolls-Royce, Bentley, and Volvo use Dirac in various ways.

For more information about Dirac’s mobile solutions, visit them on the web by clicking here.

_Image Credits: Dirac_


----------

